# [Video] OnePlus 3 Review: A True Flagship at Mid-Range Price



## t2mr (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys... I have just posted the review of the OnePlus 3 on my Youtube Channel, so though why not share it with all you guys... So, here is the review:



I hope you guys find it useful  If you did, please do LIKE the video and SHARE it among your friends. Also, do SUBSCRIBE to the channel if you want to watch more such videos.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2016)

Moved to reviews


----------



## t2mr (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks but shouldn't be it in Mobiles & Tablets categories?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2016)

Since its a review of a mobile, so it should be in Reviews


----------

